# R5 always on?



## analoggrotto (Oct 4, 2020)

Just got my R5. I have both EF and RF lenses for it. 

One funny quirk: with the camera off, toggle the Autofocus on/off switch; a sound will be heard from within the camera. That switch is not electronic and the sound has a slight delay. 

I was always suspicious that my 5D4 was consuming the battery when the camera was off, I'm guessing the R5 is even worse. 

Oh well. Splendid camera. "Disappears" with use in ways I'm not sure any of my 5D did. Here's hoping to seeing great places for which to use it!


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 4, 2020)

Regarding the 5Dmk4:

1. My impression is the LP-E6 has a high self discharge rate, e.g. compared to my Powershot G15's battery. IIRC, I've read somewhere the battery has an internal system on a chip to keep track of the battery health, which might explain why.

2. It has an option to keep GPS on even when the camera is off, in order to save on time finding its location when turned on.


----------



## AlanF (Oct 4, 2020)

My R5 is not consuming noticieable power when it is turned off and my 100-400mm II is attached - got 1500 shots on the first charge. I'm getting better battery life from it than I do from my 5DIV, and I am the guy who gets less battery life than anyone else. I turn off all the pwer consuming functions. It had 95% charge after 132 shots yesterday, and still registering 95% when I just checked.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 4, 2020)

My 5D4 did drain batteries faster when off than did the 5D3. I never figured out why.


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 4, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> My 5D4 did drain batteries faster when off than did the 5D3. I never figured out why.


I could leave a charged battery in my 5D3 and reliably expect it to be ready if I wanted to go out and take a quick snap. Definitely not the case with the 4. But I couldnt get rid of the 5D3 fast enough once I experienced the improvement, should have never listened to the internet about that camera.



AlanF said:


> My R5 is not consuming noticieable power when it is turned off and my 100-400mm II is attached - got 1500 shots on the first charge. I'm getting better battery life from it than I do from my 5DIV, and I am the guy who gets less battery life than anyone else. I turn off all the pwer consuming functions. It had 95% charge after 132 shots yesterday, and still registering 95% when I just checked.



That's great to hear. I still have 2x 6Ns (maybe should have thrown one in the ebay auction for my 5D4 to get a new NH), I'll raid the menus to save some battery life.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2020)

I believe that the lens always has power. People complained about the IS of the EOS R being always powered even if the camera was off. I expect the R5 is similar.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 4, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I believe that the lens always has power. People complained about the IS of the EOS R being always powered even if the camera was off. I expect the R5 is similar.



I suppose one could shut the IS off (on at least some lenses) while the camera is sitting in the camera bag (or on the shelf), between uses, and save some battery power that way?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 4, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I believe that the lens always has power. People complained about the IS of the EOS R being always powered even if the camera was off. I expect the R5 is similar.


After the last posting about this, I listened to the IS of my 100-400mm II on the R5 and it stopped whirring a few seconds after I stopped half pressing the AF button. The IS is turned off when the power is off.


----------

